# Missing member.



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
I am prompted by drmikeinpdx posting about absence to ask if anyone has any news about our most polite and humble member, dear Mr Surapon who has been absent for quite a while now?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I am prompted by drmikeinpdx posting about absence to ask if anyone has any news about our most polite and humble member, dear Mr Surapon who has been absent for quite a while now?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Try a PM.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi Alan. 
I thought about a PM, in fact I started typing one out, trouble was I couldn’t work out how to word it, I don’t want to seem intrusive, or insensitive, his last posting was April 16! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 29, 2019)

I PM'd him with a link to this thread.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 29, 2019)

drmikeinpdx has repoted himself back today, so everything well.

Concerning Mr. Surapon info is that he was last seen Aug 23, 2016 and his last post was from Apr 20, 2016. Three yeas ago.
So from his posting beaviour I suppose he either got bored from this forum or - what I fear more - had some health issues that kept him from returning here


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi Maximilian. 
What you said. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> drmikeinpdx has repoted himself back today, so everything well.
> 
> or - what I fear more - had some health issues that kept him from returning here


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 29, 2019)

I miss Mr. Surapon too.
Last year I wrote asking for him here, and we only had the information about making the last post on Canonrumors in 2016.
Anyway, I leave here my wish that he is fine, wherever he is.
Greetings from Brazil, Mr. Surapon!


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 29, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I am prompted by drmikeinpdx posting about absence to ask if anyone has any news about our most polite and humble member, dear Mr Surapon who has been absent for quite a while now?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I have been wondering about Mr. Surapon for a long time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2019)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I miss Mr. Surapon too.





CanonFanBoy said:


> I have been wondering about Mr. Surapon for a long time.




Same here. I sent him a PM several months ago, the PM that I sent to him remained unanswered. I hope he's OK.


----------



## dcm (Sep 30, 2019)

From his facebook page it appears Surapon is fine and still taking lots of photos.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2019)

dcm said:


> From his facebook page it appears Surapon is fine and still taking lots of photos.



Excellent. I'm very happy to hear that.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi dcm. 
Thanks for the effort to find him, this is the only social media I do so I never even thought about looking elsewhere. 
So pleased to hear he is still going strong!

Cheers, Graham.


----------

